# Motorcycle Shuttle: Hitch Mounted Carrier and Trailer



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

I am looking to get a motorcycle to do some self-shuttled trips this summer. I'm looking at bikes in the 300-ish lb range like the KLX230.

Before I get too far along with the bike shopping I need to sort out how to carry the bike and pull my trailer. I do not have a front bumper with a receiver hitch so the bike would need to ride on the rear hitch of the truck. (Ram 2500 w/bed camper) Also, I believe the tongue of my trailer is too short to mount a rack on the trailer.

Do any of you know of a motorcycle rack with a receiver hitch that I can attach my trailer to?

Or do you think a double hitch receiver like this Dual Hitch Extension would work to be able to hold the motorcycle and allow for me to hook up my trailer? If I went this direction I would still need another extension that my trailer would attach to so the trailer would clear the motorcycle.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

That has a max tongue weight of 400 pounds. I don't know how much your motorcycle weighs but when you add that to the weight from the trailer hitch you could be getting close to that.


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

Have someone extend your tongue, best way that I've found, and then buy a motorcycle tray from somewhere and have it mounted to the tongue. If you send me a message, I could send you pics of mine. It's pretty darn smooth!


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

When I used a motorcycle I did exactly what jonseim described. Worked well.


----------



## OMGitsCasey (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm working through the same situation as you and I've decided on a Multi-use hitch, which has the advantage over the dual hitch extender in that it has a tongue weight rating of 500 lbs. They say you're supposed to derate your tongue rating by half when using an extender, not the case when using the multi-use hitch because the ball is integrated into it. I bought the HF motorcycle carrier and modified it so the bike is closer to my truck and further from my winch/trailer by drilling new 5/8" holes about 7" back from the existing holes. I'm using hitch tighteners (purchased after the photos were taken) on both the hitch/truck connection as well as the hitch/carrier connection and I'm quite pleased with how well they eliminate wobble and sag.

I had considered extending my tongue but I didn't wall that that additional tongue weight throwing my trailer out of balance; it would definitely be a problem in a scenario where you've put your boat in the water and had to drive with the bike on the tongue to your take-out. I haven't taken any long trips with this setup yet but so far I'm really happy with how well everything rides. My bike weighs about 240 lbs. "wet".


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

OMGitsCasey said:


> I'm working through the same situation as you and I've decided on a Multi-use hitch, which has the advantage over the dual hitch extender in that it has a tongue weight rating of 500 lbs. They say you're supposed to derate your tongue rating by half when using an extender, not the case when using the multi-use hitch because the ball is integrated into it. I bought the HF motorcycle carrier and modified it so the bike is closer to my truck and further from my winch/trailer by drilling new 5/8" holes about 7" back from the existing holes. I'm using hitch tighteners (purchased after the photos were taken) on both the hitch/truck connection as well as the hitch/carrier connection and I'm quite pleased with how well they eliminate wobble and sag.
> 
> I had considered extending my tongue but I didn't wall that that additional tongue weight throwing my trailer out of balance; it would definitely be a problem in a scenario where you've put your boat in the water and had to drive with the bike on the tongue to your take-out. I haven't taken any long trips with this setup yet but so far I'm really happy with how well everything rides. My bike weighs about 240 lbs. "wet".
> 
> ...


 The only comment I have to this, and having been a welder and am still an engineer, is the top "upright" which supports the motorcycle receiver where you put your bike, would be perfect if it had a gusset between the part that goes into your car and the upright. 250# will put a LOT of stress on that butt joint, and once metal fatigue sets in COULD crack the weld and cause your bike to part company with your rig, which could get messy, inconvenient and expensive. Any reputable welder could do it in 20 minutes and it would make all the difference in the world..


----------



## OMGitsCasey (Mar 31, 2016)

MNichols said:


> The only comment I have to this, and having been a welder and am still an engineer, is the top "upright" which supports the motorcycle receiver where you put your bike, would be perfect if it had a gusset between the part that goes into your car and the upright. 250# will put a LOT of stress on that butt joint, and once metal fatigue sets in COULD crack the weld and cause your bike to part company with your rig, which could get messy, inconvenient and expensive. Any reputable welder could do it in 20 minutes and it would make all the difference in the world..


Thanks for bringing that up, I couldn't agree more. I'm certainly not reputable, but I am a welder! I'm planning to to grind the weld beads flat on both sides and weld on two triangular gusset plates to sandwich all three separate pieces of tubing.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

OMGitsCasey said:


> Thanks for bringing that up, I couldn't agree more. I'm certainly not reputable, but I am a welder! I'm planning to to grind the weld beads flat on both sides and weld on two triangular gusset plates to sandwich all three separate pieces of tubing.
> View attachment 64252


Perfect!


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

I’m debating a hitch extender so I have a place to carry my winch on the trailer as the new pup will be on many trips and takes up car space. Should I use the multi use hitch instead, didn’t know about de rating the tongue weight with the extender. The winch will just ride there, it’s got a bracket on the trailer to pull from, not sure if it will fit there with the bike for travel.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Not sure exactly what it is you're asking, but anytime you make anything longer, it will certainly derate the capacity. Anytime you add weight to it, that will derate it as well, if you're talking about putting a motorcycle a full size winch, and towing a trailer, I can't help but think you might be pushing things a little bit


----------



## cowboy907 (May 3, 2017)

i would suggest either finding a trailer with a place for a moto, or spend the money and install a hitch on the front of your rig.


----------



## PaddleBuzz (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a trailer posted here that is set up for motorcycle shuttles. I have been doing it for years, saves some pricey shuttle fees and many places don't even have shuttle service so you have to bring a second vehicle. 
here is link: Classic Trailer for Raft / Utility / Dirt Bike

happy floats this summer, help some of the newbies learn best practices, like proper human waste disposal...last summer got pretty gross!


----------



## curtisahlers (May 27, 2010)

[Q


OMGitsCasey said:


> I'm working through the same situation as you and I've decided on a Multi-use hitch, which has the advantage over the dual hitch extender in that it has a tongue weight rating of 500 lbs. They say you're supposed to derate your tongue rating by half when using an extender, not the case when using the multi-use hitch because the ball is integrated into it. I bought the HF motorcycle carrier and modified it so the bike is closer to my truck and further from my winch/trailer by drilling new 5/8" holes about 7" back from the existing holes. I'm using hitch tighteners (purchased after the photos were taken) on both the hitch/truck connection as well as the hitch/carrier connection and I'm quite pleased with how well they eliminate wobble and sag.
> 
> I had considered extending my tongue but I didn't wall that that additional tongue weight throwing my trailer out of balance; it would definitely be a problem in a scenario where you've put your boat in the water and had to drive with the bike on the tongue to your take-out. I haven't taken any long trips with this setup yet but so far I'm really happy with how well everything rides. My bike weighs about 240 lbs. "wet".
> 
> ...


How does this set up ride? Looking at it I would think your motorcycle would hit your which post when turning. I am trying to do the same set up but with 2 mtn bikes instead of a motorcycle. 

I'm also curious of the gap between the motorcycle rack and the tongue. Have you had any rubbing from driving on bumps or inclines?


----------

